# Need a 1 1/2-8 tap?



## gi_984 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm curious if anyone has found a reasonable priced tap to clean up the 1 1/2-8 threads on face plates, chucks, etc.  I found the Interstate brand (Chinese) in the Enco catologue for over $105!

I was lucky enough to find a few brand new US made Cleveland Twist brand taper taps in HSS in the factory tube and protective coating.  Any idea what they are worth?


----------



## davidh (Feb 14, 2015)

do a amazon.com or zoro.com search. my super wholesale cost on a european made one is $79

if its just for clean up, maybe you can make one yourself. . .


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 14, 2015)

I was considering negotiating a deal for them.  The guy has 4 or 5 of them.  Pretty sure he would sell them cheap.  Not sure if anyone here with a Craftsman or Logan would want one.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 14, 2015)

GI, if you get them, I'll take one.  And check whether he has 1"-10.  I have an MFA and know that I have at least one part (thread protector, no less) that has a ding in the first thread.


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sure, not sure what I could get one for.  He does have a drawer of various large taps.  He had a professional machine shop that has been closed down.  Apparently he did a lot of deep drilling and tapping jobs.  I'll check with him Monday or Tuesday and get a list of the big taps he has left.  Anybody else looking for big taps?


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 16, 2015)

Okay, got  a hold of him today on the phone.  He has:
1 1/8- 8 ( three available)
1 1/2-6  ( two available)
1 1/2-8 (three, but I'm going to buy one)
1 1/2-12 ( one )
1 3/8-12  (two)
1 5/8- 5 1/2  (one)
1 5/8-8 (one)
1 5/16-12 (one)
2 1/8-8 (one)
$20 each regardless of quantity.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Feb 16, 2015)

Keep in mind that with faceplates and some chuck that a taper tap won't clean to the bottom. I had a faceplate that had thread issues and ended up cutting the tap to be a bottoming tap.


----------



## VSAncona (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd be interested in one of the 1-1/2-8 taps.

Vince


----------



## Rob (Feb 16, 2015)

I would also be interested in a 1 1/2-8 tap.

Rob


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 17, 2015)

I put my request in earlier for one of the 1-1/2x8's, although I don't have an immediate need for anything but a 1-10, which he doesn't appear to have.

gi_984, are you going to pick them up and deal with shipping?

On the bottoming issue, it takes a lot of time because if you rush it, you will get the tap too hot.  But you can turn a taper into a bottoming.  I've done it on several sizes.  However, the nature of most of what we might use a 1-1/2x8 tap for the taper will be fine.


----------



## Rob (Feb 17, 2015)

I also don't have an immediate need for the tap and I missed that you had mention to be put on the list.  I am good with remaining #3 for the list of 2.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 17, 2015)

OK.  Lets see what gi_984 has to say.


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay, had to wait until I talked to the guy to verify dimensions.  These taps are BIG!  Especially the  1 5/8 and 2 1/8.  The good news is the 1 1/2-8 taps will fit into a small US Postal priority box.  So that means $26 delivered to you.  $20 for the tap and $6 flat rate shipping Priority mail.  And no I'm not making money on this.  Just passing on a deal to my fellow machinists.  So wa5cab has dibs on the first one.  Please send me a message for address and shipping info.  Vince and Rob you are second and third in line.  I'll ask the old guy verify the quantity he has.  He was litteraly tripping over boxes of stuff to get to the drawers with these taps.


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 18, 2015)

If you come across another one, I'll take it.


----------



## Rob (Mar 27, 2015)

Luckily he had a fourth 1-1/2 8 tap so it was good to stay on as 3rd in a list of 2.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 31, 2015)

For the record, I received mine.  And it looked like the one in the photo above (may have actually been that one).  Thanks.  Sorry for the late response but things got hectic around here the middle of last week (and still are).


----------

